# South Fork of the Snake



## mcdogg2001 (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone been to the South Fork lately? I'm heading up in afew weeks wondering what fishing conditions are like. I'll probably float the first 15 miles or so down from Pallisades dam.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been fishing it a lot lately. The conditions right now are awesome on the lower river. Last year the fishing died off around the 3rd week off July, however this is an odd year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The upper section is still booming with water.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The lower stretch of that river is one of my favorite floats. Byington to Lorenzo is a nice long float. Also some very nice browns on that stretch of river. A great break-up to the cookie cutter cutts.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Go lower my friend- lower.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you talking Menan or lower?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm talking Shelley.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

My relative has a cabin up in that area, we are probably going to float it sometime this year hopefully. Good luck to you up there.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Packfish said:


> The upper section is still booming with water.


Right now it is around 12000 cfs coming out of the dam which is ideal fishing and floating conditions, however the Snake at Alpine is around 20000 cfs and Palisades Res. is almost full. The water will be coming up soon. You better get it now while the gettins good.

Going back up tomorrow hopefully the water is stable through the weekend.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

If anyone cares, the Snake coming into Palisades has dropped dramatically in the last 10 days to match what's going out. Meaning the South Fork should remain stable for the foreseen future along with some fantastic fishing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Watch the float- 12,000 stable may be good fishing though I sure like it when the riffles start appearing. One guy drown down in town and I think 5 got sucked over the diversion dam past Heise. Just know the river or go with someone who does. Stupidity kills.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My good friend fished the South Fork last weekend. He said the Salmon fly hatch had progressed up river to "Hole in the Rock" but in a couple of weeks that might not be that useful of information.


----------

